

What a Very Old Menu Tells Us About the Price of Steak - fendrak
http://www.npr.org/blogs/money/2012/08/13/158719677/a-new-york-steakhouse

======
greedo
None of the three menus they compare mention portion size. Without knowing if
the portion was identical across the years, there's no way to accurately
compare prices.

